# where do you buy crab for surf fishing?



## 230Ag (May 20, 2012)

where do you guys usually get your crab for fishing for reds in the surf? do bait shops typically have fresh dead crab? or the grocery store? I've never bought any before, usually just caught some, and looking to do some surf fishing for reds this weekend.

thanks and tight lines!


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

They need to be alive, not dead. You can pick them up anywhere that sells fresh seafood. I get mine at any of the seafood houses in Seabrook, Boyds,Hillmans, and Star seafood in Dickinson


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

Asian Supermarkets Hong Kong or Ranch 99


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Don't bother trying to catch your own crabs in January. Asian markets. See if they have live crabs and pick out the biggest, meanest ones.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

you can also use cut whiting, lot of them in the surf and easy to catch with peeled fresh dead shrimp.


----------



## 230Ag (May 20, 2012)

live ones, huh? good deal. are yall fishing with them live also and just removing the claws or something? or cutting them up in quarters and hooking them up for reds?


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

230Ag said:


> live ones, huh? good deal. are yall fishing with them live also and just removing the claws or something? or cutting them up in quarters and hooking them up for reds?


Check the larger Asian grocery stores like Ranch 99.


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

Crabs for reds: strip all legs and shell off membrane body. Break body in half and thread hook through just one half of body. We always knockout the big reds with these.


----------



## 230Ag (May 20, 2012)

thanks for all of the tips, guys. looks like the surf is going to be awesome this weekend (flat). planning on heading down to surfside and doing some fishing.


----------



## SaltwaterTom (Jun 23, 2013)

Viet Hoa on Beltway 8 near Bellaire.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

Super H on Blalock. Ranch 99 as said before.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

I checked at Fiesta here in Conroe and they wanted $3.99 per Crab. So I'll be used Whiting.


----------



## 230Ag (May 20, 2012)

I'm going to try the Hong Kong market near hobby airport in the morning to pick up a few.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Was at Boyds one Stop at the Dike yesterday and they had shelled crab halves on ice......


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

What is the going price down south on the Crabs.


----------

